

Any RDP-like solution for OSX? - anovikov

Tried looking around, stumbled upon iRAPP and Aqua Connect. Both are closed, commercial, pricey solutions. Both are terribly slow, no comparison to Windows RDP. Anything better around? I don't even mention OSX Lion Screen Sharing - it is basically a VNC, stands no competition.
======
forgivegod
teamviewer : <http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx> And they got apps.

~~~
anovikov
sure i know about teamviewer. but it's no better than VNC (meaning: it
transfers pics of the screen, or parts thereof, not graphic commands), and it
does not have SESSIONS (doesn't allow several people to log in and see each
his own desktop). it is just 'move my mouse' solution.

iRAPP and Aqua Connect does allow sessions, so is Screen Share built into OSX
Lion. They use RDP protocol, but they are TERRIBLY slow, nothing comparable to
Windows RDP. And pricey.

